
Ask HN: Easy way of putting ads into website - erkanerol
I publish small web apps time to time and I have trouble about putting ads because adsense is so selective and rejects my requests. My apps are so small and short-term apps. I just want to accumulate my earnings not to earn so much. Is there a way? just signing, getting some codes,pasting into website and earning without any bureaucratic things.
======
seanwilson
Carbon Ads seem dev friendly: [https://carbonads.net/](https://carbonads.net/)
You can style them yourself so they're not intrusive and the companies
advertising are ones most devs use already. Worth a shot.

